# Gibt es überhaupt noch gute Game Controller?



## ArtSmitemeister (9. September 2020)

*Gibt es überhaupt noch gute Game Controller?*

Hallo Leute,

vor etwa einem Jahr ist mir nach langer Benutzung mein originaler Microsoft XBox 360-Controller in die Hühnersuppe gefallen und war anschließend unbrauchbar (die Suppe auch)  
Seitdem bin ich auf der Suche nach Ersatz, habe aber bisher nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Keine Ahnung, wieviele Controller ich seitdem verschlissen habe, die meisten hatten von Anfang an Macken oder waren nach ein paar Wochen defekt. Wenn ich mir auf Amazon die Bewertungen ansehe, sehe ich immer dasselbe: etwa 10% geben 1 Stern, Fehler sind fast immer klemmende Tasten, driftende Sticks und andere mechanische Probleme. Und das völlig unabhängig von Marke, Preis oder Ausstattung.
Mich beschleicht langsam der Verdacht, dass es auf diesem Planeten nicht mehr möglich ist, einen zuverlässigen, sauber verarbeiteten Game Controller zu erwerben, weil die *alle* in ein und derselben Fabrik in China hergestellt und dann nur noch "gebranded" werden. Alles, was neuer als ein paar Jahre ist, ist billiger Schund - selbst bei den 200€ teuren Controllern (ich hätte das Geld sogar ausgegeben!) ist es offenbar nur Glück, ein einwandfreies Exemplar zu erhalten.

Aber vielleicht bin ich ja bloß zu blöd zu googeln, deshalb meine Frage: Gibt es irgendwo noch neue, originale (Microsoft) XBox 360 Controller (kabelgebunden) oder eine genauso gute Alternative? Ich brauche keinen Schnickschnack, einfach nur ein wertiges, zuverlässiges Teil (das darf dann auch gerne etwas mehr kosten als der 25€ Chinaschrott auf Amazon).


----------



## McDrake (10. September 2020)

Was ist denn mit dem XBox-One-Kontroller?
Hatte am PC auch lange den von der 360, bis der linke Regler nicht mehr richtig zentrierte.
Danach einfach einen neuen/aktuellen von MS gekauft und bin wieder sehr zufrieden damit.
(Wobei die natürlich auch in China produziert werden   )


----------



## Bast3l (10. September 2020)

Ich stimme McDrake zu- ich habe zwar noch 3x 360- Controller (einen von denen nutze ich als "Main" xD) aber auch einen One, mit dem ich sehr zufrieden bin.. die original MS Controller sollten spitze sein?


----------



## fud1974 (10. September 2020)

Kann deine Pein auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen, ich hatte eigentlich immer Glück mit Controllern.. richtig fiese gab es vor ein paar Jahren, da war wirklich Schrott ab Werk dabei wenn man sich nicht an die "großen" hielt, aber zuletzt waren sogar die billigen Dritthersteller für mich überraschend brauchbar. Wenn es zuverlässig sein soll, nehm ich immer die Microsoft One Controller, fertig. Das habe ich schon verschiedentlich so gemacht.

Auf die Amazon Bewertungen würde ich nix geben, es ist schwer daraus abzuleiten wie gut ein Produkt im Schnitt wirklich ist, es melden sich die mit Vorliebe, die Probleme haben. Es ist ähnlich aussichtslos eine eine Maus oder Tastatur anhand der Bewertungen zu kaufen, laufen dort ja alle auf wo bei denen was ausgefallen ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. September 2020)

Den hier kann ich empfehlen:

https://www.amazon.de/CSL-kabelgebu...id=1599737897&sprefix=Csl+game,aps,228&sr=8-4

Hab davon die Wireless-Version als Amazon-Testartikel bekommen, ist nun eine Art Reserve-Gerät bis mal irgendwann mein XB360-Original (10 Jahre alt, läuft immer noch, und ich liebe ihn ^^) in die Fritten gehen sollte. Fühlt sich gut an, die gummierten Flächen sogar sehr gut. Mich wundert es dass bisher weder Microsoft noch Sony sowas in Erwägung gezogen hat. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. September 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Fühlt sich gut an, die gummierten Flächen sogar sehr gut. Mich wundert es dass bisher weder Microsoft noch Sony sowas in Erwägung gezogen hat.


Gummierte Flächen neigen dazu nach einigen Jahren "umzukippen", dann hat es das Feeling von Teppichklebeband. 

Bei mir haben 1 Bohrhammer, 1 Gamepad, 1 Joystick und 1 Maus unterschiedlichster Anbieter auf diese Weise dem Weg zum Recyclinghof angetreten, der Klebeeffekt war nicht mehr wegzubekommen ohne das Gummi komplett zu entfernen.


----------



## ArtSmitemeister (10. September 2020)

Danke erstmal für die Antworten.
Für den XBox One Controller finde ich allerdings nur Angebote als "wireless", ich will mir aber eigentlich nicht noch einen 3. Empfänger an den Rechner klemmen. Wahrscheinlich habt ihr ja recht und es ist mal wieder bloß mein sch... Karma, dass ich immer nur Elektroschrott bekommen habe.
Den CSL hatte ich auch schon auf dem Schirm, ich werde mal in mich gehen. Den Microsoft XBox 360 Controller habe ich inzwischen auf Amazon wiedergefunden; die Reviews deuten allerdings auch darauf hin, dass sich die Qualität seit ein paar Jahren verschlechtert  hat. Also vielleicht probiere ich nochmal einen Drittanbieter.


----------



## Bonkic (10. September 2020)

kannst dir den switch pro controller anschauen. 
gilt unter den gängigen als vielleicht sogar der beste, gerade was verarbeitung angeht. 
hat allerdings leider keine analog-trigger.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. September 2020)

ArtSmitemeister schrieb:


> Den Microsoft XBox 360 Controller habe ich inzwischen auf Amazon wiedergefunden; die Reviews deuten allerdings auch darauf hin, dass sich die Qualität seit ein paar Jahren verschlechtert  hat. Also vielleicht probiere ich nochmal einen Drittanbieter.


Teilst du mal den Link? Würde mich doch interessieren. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Beichtstuhl (10. September 2020)

Also ich hatte ewig lang den 360 Controller (für die xbox Variante) und habe mir irgendwann ein Bluetooth dongle gekauft und es am PC benutzt.

Irgendwann habe ich dann den Upgrade auf den one Controller für PC gemacht und habe nur Probleme damit.

Verliert echt häufig die Verbindung zum Controller (etwa 2.5 Meter Entfernung)

Nochmal würde ich mir den one Controller nicht mehr für PC kaufen.


----------



## fud1974 (10. September 2020)

Beichtstuhl schrieb:


> Also ich hatte ewig lang den 360 Controller (für die xbox Variante) und habe mir irgendwann ein Bluetooth dongle gekauft und es am PC benutzt.
> 
> Irgendwann habe ich dann den Upgrade auf den one Controller für PC gemacht und habe nur Probleme damit.
> 
> ...



Hatte ich nie das Problem.. Ich habe zwei One Controller, einen "alten" der noch den Dongle braucht, den nutze ich seit Jahren so gut wie problemlos, auch in den Fällen wo ich mal vom Fernseher aus Spiele und PC nebst Dongle 3-4 Meter weg sind, und ein neueres Exemplar vom Controller mit integrierten Bluetooth, das problemlos an einer Shadow Ghost (wenn es da nicht ging lag das an Shadow, wir kennen ja unsere leicht verpeilten französischen Startup-Freunde) und später an einem Steam Link - Gerät..


----------



## Beichtstuhl (10. September 2020)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Hatte ich nie das Problem.. Ich habe zwei One Controller, einen "alten" der noch den Dongle braucht, den nutze ich seit Jahren so gut wie problemlos, auch in den Fällen wo ich mal vom Fernseher aus Spiele und PC nebst Dongle 3-4 Meter weg sind, und ein neueres Exemplar vom Controller mit integrierten Bluetooth, das problemlos an einer Shadow Ghost (wenn es da nicht ging lag das an Shadow, wir kennen ja unsere leicht verpeilten französischen Startup-Freunde) und später an einem Steam Link - Gerät..


Hab gerade mal danach gegoogelt und scheinen einige das Problem zu haben.

Allerdings kann man anscheinend die Firmware auch aktualisieren. Das teste ich heute abend mal vllt wird es ja besser.

Beim 360 Controller hatte ich halt echt nie Probleme ^^


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2020)

ArtSmitemeister schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Antworten.
> Für den XBox One Controller finde ich allerdings nur Angebote als "wireless", ich will mir aber eigentlich nicht noch einen 3. Empfänger an den Rechner klemmen. Wahrscheinlich habt ihr ja recht und es ist mal wieder bloß mein sch... Karma, dass ich immer nur Elektroschrott bekommen habe.
> Den CSL hatte ich auch schon auf dem Schirm, ich werde mal in mich gehen. Den Microsoft XBox 360 Controller habe ich inzwischen auf Amazon wiedergefunden; die Reviews deuten allerdings auch darauf hin, dass sich die Qualität seit ein paar Jahren verschlechtert  hat. Also vielleicht probiere ich nochmal einen Drittanbieter.


 Du kannst da trotzdem auch ein USB-Kabel nutzen, ich weiß grad nur nicht genau, wie der Stecker am Controller genau heißt, aber den Stecker haben etliche Handys oder Bluetooth-Boxen ebenfalls fürs Ladekabel. Es gibt auch eine Version des Controllers für Windows mit Kabel dabei, aber die kann teurer als die pure Wireless-Version sein. UND man kann, wenn du keine uralte Version eines Controllers nimmst, normalerweise auch an einem Blutooth-Stick anmelden, falls du da am PC schon einen drin hast.

Für meinen PC hab ich seit ein paar Wochen den Speedlink Xeox Pro, damit ich meinen Xbox-Controller nicht immer ummelden muss. Der Speedlink ist nicht schlecht für seinen Preis, hab den Saturn geholt https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_s...andard_feed|&dclid=CIyV6t7s3usCFWNU5QodFacOYw   Die Trigger und LB/RB-Tasten liegen etwas enger beieinander und bewegen sich etwas weniger leicht, aber bisher komme ich gut zurecht, auch bei zB F1 2020, wo man ja dosiert Gas geben sollte. Wie lange der hält, kann ich aber nicht sagen. Der Xbox Controller fühlt sich aber schon besser an.  

Generell kann jeder Controller auch mal früh einen Defekt haben - das wissen Hersteller und Shops aber, und meist verhalten die sich kulant. Ich hatte vorher einen Razer Wolverine Tournament, der war super, aber die "A"-Taste ging irgendwann nicht mehr zuverlässig. Das war nach mehr als 6 Monaten nach Kauf, und trotzdem hat Media Markt mir ohne weitere Prüfung einfach das Geld als Gutschein zurückgegeben, Den Controller gibt es aber nicht mehr bzw. nur noch selten, und damals hatte ich einen super Preis, der trotzdem noch hoch war: 75€. Normalerweise kostete der aber 90€ und mehr, seit einer Weile (sicher auch wegen Corona) eher ab 110€... 


Nebenbei wegen der "einen Fabik in China": auch wenn die Fabrik oft dieselbe ist wie bei einigen miesen Controllern, kann sie ja durchaus auch verschiedene bessere Qualitätsstufen produzieren. D.h. es kann sein, dass die viel "Schrott" herstellen, aber nicht, weil sie es nicht besser können, sondern weil sie da bewusst ein bestimmtes Segment bedienen.


----------



## McDrake (10. September 2020)

ArtSmitemeister schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Antworten.
> Für den XBox One Controller finde ich allerdings nur Angebote als "wireless", ..


Hab meinen auch ohne Batterie über USB am PC hängen.


----------



## ArtSmitemeister (10. September 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Teilst du mal den Link? Würde mich doch interessieren.



Ja klar:
https://www.amazon.de/Xbox-Controller-geeignet-Windows-schwarz/dp/B004JU0JSK/ref=sr_1_3?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&crid=1QBFJPKLUDWBP&dchild=1&keywords=microsoft+xbox+360+controller&qid=1599760554&sprefix=microsoft+xbox%2Caps%2C181&sr=8-3

EDIT: Mist, ich sehe gerade, die sind fast alle gebraucht, und die beiden neuen haben einfach nur unverschämte Preise. Scheint wohl doch nicht so einfach zu sein, noch ein Original aufzutreiben


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. September 2020)

ArtSmitemeister schrieb:


> Ja klar:
> https://www.amazon.de/Xbox-Controller-geeignet-Windows-schwarz/dp/B004JU0JSK/ref=sr_1_3?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&crid=1QBFJPKLUDWBP&dchild=1&keywords=microsoft+xbox+360+controller&qid=1599760554&sprefix=microsoft+xbox%2Caps%2C181&sr=8-3
> 
> EDIT: Mist, ich sehe gerade, die sind fast alle gebraucht, und die beiden neuen haben einfach nur unverschämte Preise. Scheint wohl doch nicht so einfach zu sein, noch ein Original aufzutreiben


Wollte schon meinen, meine Suche ergab auch keine Neuwaren-Ergebnisse.

Du wirst wohl wirklich auf Drittanbieter mit XB360-ähnlichem Design oder gleich auf den Nachfolger umsteigen müssen. Kann dich aber total verstehen dass du an diesem Controller hängst, ich musste bei meinem Stück das Kabelende unmittelbar am Gerät mit Isolierband abkleben als ich kürzlich die inneren Kupferleitungen durch einen schmale Knickstelle sehen konnte. Tu alles dafür dass er noch weitere 10 Jahren läuft. ^^

Edit:
Wenn du trotzdem dabei bleiben möchtest würde ich vielleicht noch Rebuy vorschlagen:

https://www.rebuy.de/i,1509908/xbox-360/microsoft-xbox-360-controller-schwarz-kabelgebunden

Da kann man von ausgehen dass die Geräte im ordentlichen Zustand sind. Und immerhin 3 Jahre Garantie. Ist besser als nix. 

Hmm... Komme echt in Versuchung mir dort direkt auch ein Gebraucht-Original zu bestellen...


----------



## ArtSmitemeister (10. September 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wollte schon meinen, meine Suche ergab auch keine Neuwaren-Ergebnisse.
> 
> Wenn du trotzdem dabei bleiben möchtest würde ich vielleicht noch Rebuy vorschlagen:
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tip!


----------



## Zybba (11. September 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du kannst da trotzdem auch ein USB-Kabel nutzen, ich weiß grad nur nicht genau, wie der Stecker am Controller genau heißt


Mache ich auch so.
Das dürfte Micro USB sein. Aber in den Amazon Vorschlägen ist bestimmt das richtige dabei.

Zusätzlich hab ich mir noch eine Gummihülle dafür geholt, schont die Oberfläche und gibt guten Grip.
https://www.amazon.de/eXtremeRate-C...599803200&sprefix=xbox+one+con,aps,374&sr=8-9
Ich habe irgendeine andere, aber die scheinen sehr ähnlich zu sein.


----------

